# Brandon Ellis Jackson Sig?



## maliciousteve (Dec 3, 2020)

Having just seen this new Black Dahlia Murder video, is this a potential signature model for Brandon? It's definitely different from custom shop Kelly. Different crackle finish and a rosewood fretboard too..


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 3, 2020)

That would be an EPIC sig !!!
But I can’t see Jackson doing another kelly since loomis has taken the Baton and ran with it.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 3, 2020)

I think the Kelly could do with more exposure and get one like that? friggin awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2020)

man I hope they actually make that a production sig.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2020)

I didn't notice that the first time, but it's definitely _not _the Custom Shop with the Hantug trem that he's been playing for the Verminous cycle. Maybe it is a prototype sig?

*Brian's ESP is still way cooler


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 3, 2020)

He's big on hoarding Jacksons, so it could just be another build.


----------



## akinari (Dec 3, 2020)

That looks sick and I usually hate crackle finishes. The Kelly's just such a badass shape.


----------



## Edika (Dec 3, 2020)

That crackle finish with reverse headstock looks sick. It didn't look like a Rosewood fretboard but if they do make a sig hopefully they'll have ebony or even maple. I mean a maple fretboard would rule with that guitar!


----------



## xzacx (Dec 3, 2020)

I think the Kelly might be the only Jackson shape where I don't like a reverse headstock.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 3, 2020)

xzacx said:


> I think the Kelly might be the only Jackson shape where I don't like a reverse headstock.



100% - the standard stock is symmetrical with the treble side cutaway, and the reverse throws it off.

But, I love Kellys, and standard Jackson stocks bump against the wall on my rack, so I'm torn.


----------



## JimF (Dec 4, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> That would be an EPIC sig !!!
> But I can’t see Jackson doing another kelly since loomis has taken the Baton and ran with it.


Then again, it might make it more likely seeing as they have the tooling set up to make pro series neck thru Kellys... Althought the Loomis has no bevels, and the one in that video has a larger (coarser?) crackle than the Pro series crackles, and the inlays look too sparkly to be Pro series.
Could just be wishful thinking on my behalf.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 4, 2020)

I cant see a”made in usa” logo when i zoom in on the headstock however i can barely make out the Jackson logo when i zoom in lol


----------



## JimF (Dec 4, 2020)

Actually I was wrong, this doesn't have the bevels, which points towards the possibility of it being a pro series sig model based off the Loomis...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 4, 2020)

I’d rather have Brian’s V... Brandon has a lot of guitars I would be surprised if he got a sig though it would be sick.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 4, 2020)

Definitely has the production logo. Having paused the video at the right time it looks like MOT inlays with a rosewood board. I'm thinking a Pro series model.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 4, 2020)

JimF said:


> Then again, it might make it more likely seeing as they have the tooling set up to make pro series neck thru Kellys... Althought the Loomis has no bevels, and the one in that video has a larger (coarser?) crackle than the Pro series crackles, and the inlays look too sparkly to be Pro series.
> Could just be wishful thinking on my behalf.



that would be epic if it becomes one! As you can see by my profile pic I love me a kelly.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 5, 2020)

Edika said:


> That crackle finish with reverse headstock looks sick. It didn't look like a Rosewood fretboard but if they do make a sig hopefully they'll have ebony or even maple. I mean a maple fretboard would rule with that guitar!


Maple would be so sick with this. 
I like the reversed headstock on Kellys and this would be a sick Pro series whatever the fretboard.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 7, 2020)

Crackle finish means MIC for the production model, though the one SL3M Rainbow and the few X-Series Crackle/Swirl I've tried at the shop matches well against the Korean Ash Dinky so it might be ok. 

Can't say I'm a fan of the no (or possibly black) bindings though. A nice rolled ebony board is one thing, but Jackson with no binding looks a bit cheap, and black binding needs a Maple board to pop. Production model will probably have Laurel over Rosewood like on the new Phil Demmel signature Explorer, which looks kinda icky.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 7, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> *Brian's ESP is still way cooler



Glad someone said it haha


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 7, 2020)

The MIC Orange crackle soloist I tried was surprisingly nice. Honestly other than the floyd being silver and licensed not OFR it felt good to play. No sharp frets or other issues. 

Jackson needs to move to using richlite for ebony boards because I am done with their awful shades of brown just bringing down their entire lineup.


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2020)

Man, that ESP is rough, the Rhoads/Arrows should never be rounded like this one is. Big yikes from me on that one.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 8, 2020)

Really? I find the current Indo/Mexican ebony looks pretty damn good, darker than the Madagascar Ebony on the LTD-1000 and the Striped Ebony on the not quite TOTL Jackson Stars (J2/TN02/etc...). Its the Laurel replacing Rosewood that's literally a shit shade of brown. Even the brown-died Purpleheart on the JS looks better than the Laurel, at least before the dye peels off and under its purple. Its the aluminum sharkfin on some of the Pro that put me off, they don't pop like MOP or even MOTO from the black. 

Richlite would be cool, I really dig the white on the Brendon Small and Matt Heafy signature Epiphone. The black sharkies would pop off much better than on Maple.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 8, 2020)

Id probably get one. I also want the Loomis model. Im big into explorer types guitars as of late


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 8, 2020)

MFB said:


> Man, that ESP is rough, the Rhoads/Arrows should never be rounded like this one is. Big yikes from me on that one.


You’re in the minority sir, that guitar is fuckin awesome.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Dec 8, 2020)

It would be great if he got a sig guitar finally. Been a fan of his since I saw him play with Arsis at a super small club out here in AZ years ago. His jacksons look great and I think it would be a nice boost for their pro series line if that is what it ends up being. Hopefully the quality of the pro series is on par (I haven't played one in a long time so I can speak to the current quality) with other guitars in a similar price point.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 10, 2020)

Jackson needs an Eii line

It’s either a compromised (cheap trem, inferior materials) £900 guitar from Indonesia or China, or £3,800 from the USA. Maybe that’s just the case outside the US?

If they released this as a USA production line guitar around the £1.8-2.2K point (like Eii), I’d definitely buy one. I’m snobby so won’t buy a pro series. But I also don’t love Jackson enough to buy a £3.8K model.


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been a fan of this dude for a year or two now and think he's deserving of a sig.

On a side note, does anyone know what this little melody from one of his personal video's is around 0:30-0:48? I swear I've heard it as a theme to a video game or movie or maybe some old 80's metal. The lick that follows is very Yngwie-esque.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 10, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Jackson needs an Eii line
> 
> It’s either a compromised (cheap trem, inferior materials) £900 guitar from Indonesia or China, or £3,800 from the USA. Maybe that’s just the case outside the US?
> 
> If they released this as a USA production line guitar around the £1.8-2.2K point (like Eii), I’d definitely buy one. I’m snobby so won’t buy a pro series. But I also don’t love Jackson enough to buy a £3.8K model.



That was the late-90’s Professional line. Jackson decided it was “too good” and cannibalized their USA line. So they by design have a gap in quality that ensures I consider most other brands before entering $3.5k Jackson territory. Hello ESP, Schecter, used Aristides, on and on and on.

Source: Am snobby.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 10, 2020)

Taken from his instagram. A close-up.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> View attachment 87836
> 
> 
> Taken from his instagram. A close-up.









That's his CS with the Hantug trem, not the (potential) Pro-series in the video.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 10, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> That's his CS with the Hantug trem, not the (potential) Pro-series in the video.



According to my calculations: 

....Aaaaaawwwwww man


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 20, 2020)

On a related question, are those Omega cabs on stage for the bassist?

Anybody know what gear he uses? I don't recognise the bass guitar, or the stuff on stage. But the bass tone on the album, and in this video, is super gnarly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> On a related question, are those Omega cabs on stage for the bassist?
> 
> Anybody know what gear he uses? I don't recognise the bass guitar, or the stuff on stage. But the bass tone on the album, and in this video, is super gnarly.



Zon Sonus bass into a Peavey MiniMega I believe.


----------



## Chanson (Dec 20, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> On a related question, are those Omega cabs on stage for the bassist?
> 
> Anybody know what gear he uses? I don't recognise the bass guitar, or the stuff on stage. But the bass tone on the album, and in this video, is super gnarly.



Pretty sure he also uses a DG B7k too.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Jackson needs an Eii line
> 
> It’s either a compromised (cheap trem, inferior materials) £900 guitar from Indonesia or China, or £3,800 from the USA. Maybe that’s just the case outside the US?
> 
> If they released this as a USA production line guitar around the £1.8-2.2K point (like Eii), I’d definitely buy one. I’m snobby so won’t buy a pro series. But I also don’t love Jackson enough to buy a £3.8K model.


Jackson doesn't even _*really *_have a US production series at all anymore. The USA Select models haven't been stocked anywhere in a few years. They basically only exist as a base model for you to use for Custom Select orders.

Their reasoning is probably that if you're the person who's willing to spend $2.5k+ on a USA Select you're probably just as willing to shell out $700-$1000 more to be able to pick your specs. When I did it the build took 9 months, which is also faster than their full customs. This is probably longer now.

There is a huge price gap between the pro series and US-made stuff now. The problem is, the Jackson US Shop is small. Really small. There literally aren't the people for a "production line" between the pro series and custom select in the US. That's also why the build time is so long now for custom stuff.

There's no more Jackson production in Japan, and the labor there is basically just as expensive as in the US now anyway. Maybe they can do a Korean line? The Dinky Moderns are made there, and Korean guitars have a reputation on par with MIJ guitars of the previous decades.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Honestly, I think what's likely is that FMIC is probably happy with the profit margins on the pro and X series. They're unlikely to make a series of Jacksons with lower profitability, which would be the case with producing them in a country with more expensive labor.

Sad reality of economics in our world here.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 21, 2020)

groverj3 said:


> Honestly, I think what's likely is that FMIC is probably happy with the profit margins on the pro and X series. They're unlikely to make a series of Jacksons with lower profitability, which would be the case with producing them in a country with more expensive labor.
> 
> Sad reality of economics in our world here.



Apparently (this is coming from dealers) in January there is a HUGE announcement that EVERYONE is gonna love, a lot of people think a Japanese production shop is opening so we'll see.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Apparently (this is coming from dealers) in January there is a HUGE announcement that EVERYONE is gonna love, a lot of people think a Japanese production shop is opening so we'll see.


This would be interesting news. I'm not as plugged in and I used to be (no longer frequenting a dealer multiple times a month and ordering more than I should), but I will try to keep my ear to the ground.

This is what you'd expect to hear on jcfonline, but that place is pretty much dead these days.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

I see that there have been new MIJ Charvels on the Japanese Charvel website, so perhaps that rumor has legs.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 21, 2020)

I’d like to see a JPY/USA series that isn’t $3k+.

Just hire some woodworking interns and get it up and running, lol. “How hard can running a skilled multi-million dollar team be?”


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

If anything it's sort of weird how they have Fender, Charvel, and Gretsch guitars continously made in Japan, but not Jackson.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If anything it's sort of weird how they have Fender, Charvel, and Gretsch guitars continously made in Japan, but not Jackson.


That's true. Probably because the previous factory they used in Japan was a holdover from the pre-FMIC era. An MIJ series for J/C that lives between $1k-$2k built at Fender's factories would be awesome. I'm still kind of skeptical of the economics, but I'm not going to complain if that's coming.

If so it should be the REAL "pro" series, since that's always been the branding for Jackson's second tier after USA and Customs. Unless they somehow use the "USA Select" branding, and call it "J Select" or something.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 21, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Apparently (this is coming from dealers) in January there is a HUGE announcement that EVERYONE is gonna love, a lot of people think a Japanese production shop is opening so we'll see.


I was told the same as well, apparently Jackson/Fender Australia's been hyping up the dealers.

Funnily enough, the one thing that's consistent between Jackson discussion in English speaking board and Jackson discussion over on 2ch (Japanese text board) is that USA prices are way too fucking expensive, as much as a used car.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Crumbling said:


> I was told the same as well, apparently Jackson/Fender Australia's been hyping up the dealers.
> 
> Funnily enough, the one thing that's consistent between Jackson discussion in English speaking board and Jackson discussion over on 2ch (Japanese text board) is that USA prices are way too fucking expensive, as much as a used car.


I think the idea then, and this fits with their trajectory over the past decade, US-made stuff is custom only now, and priced as a boutique builder, then have a high quality production line akin to Prestige from Ibanez (which is whatever this mystery announcement might be), then the current pro series and below that the X series.

If there's a product line restructuring coming it also would make sense because, other than the wildcards that they're releasing soon, they haven't announced any new models for 2021.

If any of this includes a normal 25.5 scale length 7 string soloist or Dinky in something more appealing than black then they can hurry up and take my money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

groverj3 said:


> That's true. Probably because the previous factory they used in Japan was a holdover from the pre-FMIC era. An MIJ series for J/C that lives between $1k-$2k built at Fender's factories would be awesome. I'm still kind of skeptical of the economics, but I'm not going to complain if that's coming.
> 
> If so it should be the REAL "pro" series, since that's always been the branding for Jackson's second tier after USA and Customs. Unless they somehow use the "USA Select" branding, and call it "J Select" or something.



I mean, Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter have been doing MIJ guitars in that price range for decades, same with the other FMIC brands. 

I'm not sure why just Jackson can't figure it out. 

Wait, I know, because they don't want to. It takes away from USA Select orders. But with the US shop woefully behind, they might be willing to give it a go.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter have been doing MIJ guitars in that price range for decades, same with the other FMIC brands.
> 
> I'm not sure why just Jackson can't figure it out.
> 
> Wait, I know, because they don't want to. It takes away from USA Select orders. But with the US shop woefully behind, they might be willing to give it a go.


Well, and because the USA Select series doesn't actually exist in real life anymore.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 21, 2020)

Yea, the Wildcard were definitely testing the water for a full production line. Personally I'm hoping for more finish choices, and more TOM/hardtail option on shapes other than Dinky/Soloist. No chance for USA graphic finishes like on the old MIJ import though, those got to take advantage of Chushin Gakki also making USA-specced Jackson for the local market, and I can't see that being a thing on a contracted production line factory like WMI.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter have been doing MIJ guitars in that price range for decades, same with the other FMIC brands.
> 
> I'm not sure why just Jackson can't figure it out.
> 
> Wait, I know, because they don't want to. It takes away from USA Select orders. But with the US shop woefully behind, they might be willing to give it a go.



Jackson in the past just doesn't want anything in that price and quality range selling internationally, the Professional Pro got shut down in 95/96, but Chushin Gakki continued to make high-end specced Jackson for the local market and distributed it themselves. The high end Jackson Stars even had a semi custom option that doesn't cost an arm and a leg like the Custom Select.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

The only thing we can say for sure is that we don't know anything, and if there's a Korean or MIJ line coming then some of us here will be happy campers.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Dec 21, 2020)

MIJ Jacksons would be really nice, maybe priced around $1500 - 2000. I'm sure that would steal a lot of the E-II market.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 21, 2020)

A non ESP E-II equivalent is why the only Jackson’s I own are a mid-00’s MIJ Kevin Bond, and a 90’s Soloist (carved top like the ESP H series). They were priced right. I’m fine with imports costing the $1000-1400 they need to b/c of specs, etc. 

I’m just not paying that when there is MIA/MIJ quality available at $1,800-2,500. My USA Nuno N-4 was $1800 new.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 21, 2020)

when you see the last indo models' prices , japanese would top at 2500/3000 easily !!!! Loomis' kelly is already at 1450 for an indo !!!!
I'll keep my Pro warrior for now i guess...


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 21, 2020)

manu80 said:


> when you see the last indo models' prices , japanese would top at 2500/3000 easily !!!! Loomis' kelly is already at 1450 for an indo !!!!
> I'll keep my Pro warrior for now i guess...



That's ok, considering USA are currently at

£4,999 ($6,700 lol) https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...usa-signature-gus-g-san-dimas-candy-apple-red

£4,099 ($5,500) https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...ure-jeff-loomis-kelly-ebony-fingerboard-black

So E-II equivalent, or even ESP Original equivalent, would be less than this


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

Crumbling said:


> Jackson in the past just doesn't want anything in that price and quality range selling internationally, the Professional Pro got shut down in 95/96, but Chushin Gakki continued to make high-end specced Jackson for the local market and distributed it themselves. The high end Jackson Stars even had a semi custom option that doesn't cost an arm and a leg like the Custom Select.



The Elite models were looking good, sort of a return to form for Jackson Japan, but then Chushin closed down after only a few batches. 

I think the best option would be to slot a Japanese line to where the pre-Select USA line fell. Something like $2k for a "classic" spec (solid color, binding, fins, HH) of the marquee shapes (SL, DK, KV, KE, RR). Which is what the Elites were.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 21, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Elite models were looking good, sort of a return to form for Jackson Japan, but then Chushin closed down after only a few batches.
> 
> I think the best option would be to slot a Japanese line to where the pre-Select USA line fell. Something like $2k for a "classic" spec (solid color, binding, fins, HH) of the marquee shapes (SL, DK, KV, KE, RR). Which is what the Elites were.


I might be wrong, but I always thought those were kind of a "last hurrah" for the factory. Like, "we're shutting down and so we'll do a limited run of pretty sweet guitars to end the era."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

groverj3 said:


> I might be wrong, but I always thought those were kind of a "last hurrah" for the factory. Like, "we're shutting down and so we'll do a limited run of pretty sweet guitars to end the era."



In retrospect it certainly feels that way, but with the amount of effort put in, they [Jackson] had to want to recoup from it.

From what I've heard, Chushin had some management problems and never really recovered financially from the downturn a few years prior. 

It doesn't help that they were something of a competitor for Dyna, FMIC Japan's bread and butter.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 22, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Elite models were looking good, sort of a return to form for Jackson Japan, but then Chushin closed down after only a few batches.
> 
> I think the best option would be to slot a Japanese line to where the pre-Select USA line fell. Something like $2k for a "classic" spec (solid color, binding, fins, HH) of the marquee shapes (SL, DK, KV, KE, RR). Which is what the Elites were.



The Elite model was more like a swan song for Chushin Gakki, they were already set to go out of business then. Its Jackson USA (not even FMIC) that doesn't want the import anywhere near the USA after the Professional Pro ate into the sales of USAs. When FMIC took over from Akai, they could've brought back higher tier production models, but they didn't. The RR24/RR5/KV5/etc... were like 1 tier worse than the second tier neck throughs on the Japanese lineup (first tier is USA specced exactly, second tier has Schaller Floyd, Striped Ebony board, etc... as minor downgrades), no binding for years, FR1000 instead of Schaller, and priced just as much. The bound neck RR24 with MOP inlays were all limited editions with 75-150 made at a time, while the RR-J2SP had all of that as standard.

But yea, Chushin Gakki had management problem for years. Around 2008-ish when the Jackson Stars line restructured, they had to hand over distribution right to Yamano Gakki (so effectively under Fender Japan) since since they had trouble selling stuffs, and once again the amount of models on offer was cut down.

The early-2000 Jackson Stars when Chushin first took over had a shitton of models, there was like 20 different Soloist models alone covering every price bracket, pickup and bridge options. That got restructured in 2004-2005 down to basically just 1 or 2 high end neck-through models (J1 and J2), and mid-low end bolt on that's the same as the Pro/MG series export.

I don't see this new series being MIJ, probably Korean, solid colors (Gloss Black and Snow White) and Floyd Rose. So basically the production version of the standard USA Select specs.


----------



## JimF (Dec 22, 2020)

I haven't seen a Jackson I've been excited about for a while. Or rather, one that I know wouldn't be a gamble quality wise. The 27 fret Wildcard piqued my interest...
I just want a hardtail Soloist with direct mount pickups in some nice colours. Even a barebones SL3 type would make me more than happy.
In fact I might just buy a used one


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 22, 2020)

The talk over a full-blown MIJ production series is definitely jumping the gun because of a single MIJ Charvel which you can only see on the Japanese Charvel website. However, with the wildcards, DK Moderns, and some Charvels being made in Korea, I think it's a realistic hope to think we might see a Korean series, or at least some new models that slot into the existing pro series.

I'd be happy to see them turn the SL2H, DK1, WR1, etc. into production models again, MIK. If they need to do some cost savings then fine, put the 1000 series floyd on it (which is a perfectly fine trem), use (good) rosewood (or similar) instead of ebony, or don't use real MOP for the inlays. That would basically be the old MIJ pro series, I guess.

Just give me a 7 string soloist in something other than black.


----------



## JimF (Dec 22, 2020)

Nope, I want Ibanez J Custom / ESP EII level Jacksons, original Floyds, 28" scale lengths, Lundgren pickups, Evertunes 
Honestly I'd be happy to see a mid range series enter the game. Maybe even a higher spec & higher level of QC but currently made wherever they are.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Jan 7, 2021)

manu80 said:


> when you see the last indo models' prices , japanese would top at 2500/3000 easily !!!! Loomis' kelly is already at 1450 for an indo !!!!
> I'll keep my Pro warrior for now i guess...



I have a Loomis sig and it's made in Korea, not Indo. 

If they actually do make this a pro model sig made in Korea like the Loomis I'll preorder it immediately. I love crackle finishes and the kelly shape, win/win!


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 7, 2021)

I love Kellys even with the reverse headstock but can't get on board with the crackle finish. I gave it time to grow on me but it never did. Quick slightly off topic question...anyone know why all the crackle finish Jackson soloists are MIC but solid gloss finishes are MII? It's the same exact guitar as far as I can tell


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 7, 2021)

Because of the crackle/swirl finishes, its an extra step, its more complicated than a standard solid finish, its either more convenient, cheaper, or both to have them made in a separate factory.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Elite models were looking good, sort of a return to form for Jackson Japan, but then Chushin closed down after only a few batches.
> 
> I think the best option would be to slot a Japanese line to where the pre-Select USA line fell. Something like $2k for a "classic" spec (solid color, binding, fins, HH) of the marquee shapes (SL, DK, KV, KE, RR). Which is what the Elites were.



This. SO MUCH THIS.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jan 11, 2021)

Just check jacksonguitars.com. He is getting a sig!


----------



## JimF (Jan 11, 2021)

YAAAAASSSSS


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 11, 2021)

themightyjaymoe said:


> Just check jacksonguitars.com. He is getting a sig!


https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/pro-series-signature-brandon-ellis-kelly/2919904529


----------



## JimF (Jan 11, 2021)

Some surprisingly good offerings this year from Jackson. Surprising!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2021)

JimF said:


> Some surprisingly good offerings this year from Jackson. Surprising!



true, but where are they all being made? 

Jackson's Indonesia factory suuuuuucks


----------



## JimF (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah I did think that. I had a JS32Q which was fine. But if the only that changes as you climb the catalogue is the materials, I don't think I'd be paying £1200 for one.
Also, I really wanted the HT6 pro series, but picked one up in a guitar shop last year and it just felt off... I couldn't put my finger on it. It felt boring and unremarkable. There was a preowned Ibanez RGR reissue next to it (H-S, red dot inlays, maple board) and even though that too wasn't Japanese, it felt much nicer.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> true, but where are they all being made?
> 
> Jackson's Indonesia factory suuuuuucks


Japan. New series that are MIJ.

Also, it's not really "Jackson's factory" in Indonesia. Cort and Samick make 90% of all guitars in Indonesia.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> Japan. New series that are MIJ.
> 
> Also, it's not really "Jackson's factory" in Indonesia. Cort and Samick make 90% of all guitars in Indonesia.



So this new Pro series are MIJ? Do we have official confirmation on that?

Japanese pricing crept up over time too, I kinda figured the absolute cheapest you'd see a MIJ guitar for these days would be $1,200 or so like FGN Guitars. Name brand MIJ guitars I expected to be closer to $2k like E-IIs. Some of these pro guitars are $900... that would be insane if they're MIJ for that price. I might have to order two or three 

edit: lol alright the MJ series are made in Japan. $2k to start, just like E-IIs... probably still good guitars but that works out to $3k Canadian. All Floyds too. Definitely prefer E-IIs lineup over the Jacksons, big time.

I remember back in the day, I never ordered a USA Jackson because I thought they were too expensive at $2,400. Customs were ~$4k. Should have bought back then, and kept my SLSMG, and collected the MIJs when they were $800. Oh well.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> So this new Pro series are MIJ? Do we have official confirmation on that?
> 
> Japanese pricing crept up over time too, I kinda figured the absolute cheapest you'd see a MIJ guitar for these days would be $1,200 or so like FGN Guitars. Name brand MIJ guitars I expected to be closer to $2k like E-IIs. Some of these pro guitars are $900... that would be insane if they're MIJ for that price. I might have to order two or three


The new series is called "MJ" and is a step up from pro series, which still exists. Pro series continues to be split between Indonesia and Mexico, with a small number of models in Korea.

I also had "meh" experiences early in the production of the Indonesian models. I haven't tried one in many years though. The Mexican ones I've played though have been really nice.

These MJ models are quite expensive though. However, it's yet to be seen what they'll go for in reality. Pricing on manufacturers websites isn't reflective always of what a retailer will list them for.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> true, but where are they all being made?
> 
> Jackson's Indonesia factory suuuuuucks



More like Jackson’s end QC for the factory sucks. I’ve played a few decent crackle soloists in the last few years. But yeah it’s a crapshoot. 



groverj3 said:


> Japan. New series that are MIJ.



According to who? This Kelly is listed at $1,199 and I don’t believe for a second that Jackson would sell MIJ anything below $2k, as happy as it would make most of us. I expect it to be MII.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> The new series is called "MJ" and is a step up from pro series, which still exists. Pro series continues to be split between Indonesia and Mexico, with a small number of models in Korea.
> 
> I also had "meh" experiences early in the production of the Indonesian models. I haven't tried one in many years though. The Mexican ones I've played though have been really nice.



I looked at the series names again and went "oh, duh." 

I wish Jackson listed on their site which guitars were made in Mexico. I've been trying their MII guitars every time I come across em cuz the specs are great, but they just tend to be not good and I haven't seen many signs of improvement. Charvel's MIM guitars are shit hot, especially for the money, so if I could get a Dinky like that.. I'd be all over it. 



Mathemagician said:


> More like Jackson’s end QC for the factory sucks. I’ve played a few decent crackle soloists in the last few years. But yeah it’s a crapshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> According to who? This Kelly is listed at $1,199 and I don’t believe for a second that Jackson would sell MIJ anything below $2k, as happy as it would make most of us. I expect it to be MII.



the MJ series are the Japanese ones. $2k to start.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> More like Jackson’s end QC for the factory sucks. I’ve played a few decent crackle soloists in the last few years. But yeah it’s a crapshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> According to who? This Kelly is listed at $1,199 and I don’t believe for a second that Jackson would sell MIJ anything below $2k, as happy as it would make most of us. I expect it to be MII.



Not the Ellis signature, this is probably still Indo. Was replying to the comment about new offerings in general. The MJ series is separate from the artist signatures. It's up on the website now.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> I wish Jackson listed on their site which guitars were made in Mexico.


Yeah, they're trying to do series differentiation based on features, rather than country of origin. Which is confusing.

From what I've seen, Pro Soloists are Indonesian, aside from the Wildcards, which are Korean. Dinkies are either Mexican or Korean (DK Modern). But it's kind of all over the place.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> So this new Pro series are MIJ? Do we have official confirmation on that?
> 
> Japanese pricing crept up over time too, I kinda figured the absolute cheapest you'd see a MIJ guitar for these days would be $1,200 or so like FGN Guitars. Name brand MIJ guitars I expected to be closer to $2k like E-IIs. Some of these pro guitars are $900... that would be insane if they're MIJ for that price. I might have to order two or three
> 
> ...


The pricing on these new MJ series really drives home how they must've made like no money on the old MIJ pro series by the end of that era.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't know for sure but since most other crackle finishes by Jackson are made in China, I'd bet this one is MIC too.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

Fenceclimber said:


> I don't know for sure but since most other crackle finishes by Jackson are made in China, I'd bet this one is MIC too.


Oof, yeah. That's a good point. I'm not big on paying this much for MIC.

I guess though, I haven't played an MIC guitar in like 20 years. If it plays well then price it accordingly?


----------



## olejason (Jan 11, 2021)

Has Jackson always maintained production capabilities in Japan? If not, who's building the MJ series there?


----------



## Mike_R (Jan 11, 2021)

Now that the pro series sig is announced, I have a few thoughts:
1: I haven't seen the neck joint
2: Don't know how I feel about poplar
3: Ill probably swap the PATB (if its a standard 1 or 2 model)
4: I have to have this!
I hope to get a good one - I have a MII Soloist that is outstanding, and one that is OK.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

olejason said:


> Has Jackson always maintained production capabilities in Japan? If not, who's building the MJ series there?


No, their Japanese factory shut down around 2011 (give or take a few years). I would assume that these and the new MIJ Charvels are at the Fender Japan factory.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 11, 2021)

Mike_R said:


> Now that the pro series sig is announced, I have a few thoughts:
> 1: I haven't seen the neck joint
> 2: Don't know how I feel about poplar
> 3: Ill probably swap the PATB (if its a standard 1 or 2 model)
> ...



1. Looks like a typical neck thru Kelly joint which is fairly comfortable
2. The Soloist I owned was made of Poplar and sounded great. Even Friedman used Poplar for his KE1
3. EMG 57 for me
4. Me too!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 11, 2021)

The one he uses in his actual guitar is a crazy 8, a custom shop model with alnico 8 magnet with the parallel axis poles. I chatted with him on Instagram about it as I was looking into the PATB at the time and he mentioned his was different. 

I wonder why they aren’t using that model for his sig, if it is in fact just a magnet swap.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 11, 2021)

Guys. We got an Ebony fretboard crackle Kelly with reverse headstock....what do we do? Like, did we win the game? It even has shark fins. Like, what do we even complain about? Lmao. 




Spicypickles said:


> The one he uses in his actual guitar is a crazy 8, a custom shop model with alnico 8 magnet with the parallel axis poles. I chatted with him on Instagram about it as I was looking into the PATB at the time and he mentioned his was different.
> 
> I wonder why they aren’t using that model for his sig, if it is in fact just a magnet swap.



$$$$


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 11, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> Guys. We got an Ebony fretboard crackle Kelly with reverse headstock....what do we do? Like, did we win the game? It even has shark fins. Like, what do we even complain about? Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"omg if it had 8 strings, an evertune, was soloist shaped and was a Daemoness for under $200 I'd be all over it"


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 11, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> Not the Ellis signature, this is probably still Indo. Was replying to the comment about new offerings in general. The MJ series is separate from the artist signatures. It's up on the website now.


Ellis Signature is 100% China. All the crackles and swirls are made there. I bet the new Camo and Cracked Mirror finishes are there as well



olejason said:


> Has Jackson always maintained production capabilities in Japan? If not, who's building the MJ series there?



(Probably) Dyna Gakki, they build for Fender Japan, and is currently making the MJ Series Charvels. From the late 80s til 2012, it was Chushin Gakki, who basically was Jackson Japan in itself and not just a contracted production line.


----------



## Mike_R (Jan 11, 2021)

maliciousteve said:


> 1. Looks like a typical neck thru Kelly joint which is fairly comfortable
> 2. The Soloist I owned was made of Poplar and sounded great. Even Friedman used Poplar for his KE1
> 3. EMG 57 for me
> 4. Me too!



That helps! I was hoping for the same carve they have on the Jeff Loomis signatures (both the USA and MII Pro series), but after looking at the picture of the back it doesn't look too bad.
The crackle isn't quite as tasty as the one on Brandon's custom shop, but still looks great!



Spicypickles said:


> The one he uses in his actual guitar is a crazy 8, a custom shop model with alnico 8 magnet with the parallel axis poles. I chatted with him on Instagram about it as I was looking into the PATB at the time and he mentioned his was different.
> 
> I wonder why they aren’t using that model for his sig, if it is in fact just a magnet swap.



From the description, it sounds like this is a PATB1, which would be what was used on Nightbringers. Verminous was a PATB2, and the Crazy 8 he uses now I thought is a PATB2 with a magnet swap. I am not sure why I thought the Parallel Axis Distortion model was wound different than the PATB original, but for some reason I thought it was.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 11, 2021)

Chrondo confirmed Japanese stuff is all Fujigen which is phenomenal news.

This is first import Jackson I’ve seen in a minute that I really wanted to snag.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 11, 2021)

SandyRavage said:


> Chrondo confirmed Japanese stuff is all Fujigen which is phenomenal news.
> 
> This is first import Jackson I’ve seen in a minute that I really wanted to snag.


Jacksons and Ibanez made at the same factory. Dogs and cats living together. Complete and utter _*CHAOS*_.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 11, 2021)

So we reckon this is made in China? Bummer


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 11, 2021)

Flappydoodle said:


> So we reckon this is made in China? Bummer


Pretty likely yea, all the swirls and crackles released so far as China. Not necessarily a bad thing though, I haven't seen or heard any bad things about the guitars out of that factory, and given that those finishes used to be a 200-400 dollars upcharge on the USA/Japanese models it makes sense to make them in China for cheaper and keep them in the price bracket.


----------



## Robslalaina (Jan 12, 2021)

maliciousteve said:


> 2. The Soloist I owned was made of Poplar and sounded great. Even Friedman used Poplar for his KE1


Maybe I'm wrong but isn't poplar a bit of a porous wood by nature? My concern is that at this pricepoint they're not using higher grade, less porous poplar, which might prove problematic in the long run. I owned a basswood MIK LTD from the late 90s that the previous owner fitted with a metal plate above the floyd studs because the holes had widened because of string tension. Without the plate the posts would lean forward and impact tuning stability. I've been paying attention to body wood species more since then.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 12, 2021)

Poplar is a pretty standard Jackson wood even going back to the 90s (and I believe 80s custom shop as well). Didn't transition to Alder until the early 2000s


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 12, 2021)

Past two Chinese guitars I’ve purchased both were pretty incredible quality for the money. I think a lot has to do with who your ordering from and final setup.

Mine came from sweet water and drum city guitar land and were both flawless out of the box. As long as your not ordering from guitar center your probably gonna get a pretty decent guitar for the money.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Robslalaina (Jan 12, 2021)

*Crumbling* You're right, and again I don't have any concern about it in higher-end guitars where I assume they're using wood that has dried for longer, etc.

Here's a chart I just found for anyone curious about the... hardness of their favourite wood. Obviously I wouldn't decide to buy a guitar or not on this basis but it's still kind of interesting.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 12, 2021)

Crumbling said:


> Pretty likely yea, all the swirls and crackles released so far as China. Not necessarily a bad thing though, I haven't seen or heard any bad things about the guitars out of that factory, and given that those finishes used to be a 200-400 dollars upcharge on the USA/Japanese models it makes sense to make them in China for cheaper and keep them in the price bracket.



I randomly played one of the recent rainbow crackle Soloists at a Sam Ash a little while back and thought it was the nicest import Jackson I'd ever touched. Everything about it felt good, and I've been buying Custom Shops since the late 90s, so I'm very biased against anything else. But I was legitimately impressed—couldn't believe how nice it was.


----------



## olejason (Jan 12, 2021)

Surprising they're being made at Fujigen and not Fender Japan. Maybe the Fender shop isn't set up to do neck-thru and set necks?


----------



## Mike_R (Jan 12, 2021)

Pre-ordered mine from Sweetwater today- this checks a whole lot of boxes for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike_R said:


> That helps! I was hoping for the same carve they have on the Jeff Loomis signatures (both the USA and MII Pro series), but after looking at the picture of the back it doesn't look too bad.
> The crackle isn't quite as tasty as the one on Brandon's custom shop, but still looks great!
> 
> 
> ...


PAD is very different from the PATB. PAD is much thicker and sludgier sounding.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 13, 2021)

olejason said:


> Has Jackson always maintained production capabilities in Japan? If not, who's building the MJ series there?



Chushin (who built the original Japanese Charvels and Jacksons) are long out of business. My guess is that FujiGen is making these, since FMIC has a long history with them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> Chushin (who built the original Japanese Charvels and Jacksons) are long out of business. My guess is that FujiGen is making these, since FMIC has a long history with them.



That's my guess too. I asked, but was given the cold shoulder.


----------



## Mike_R (Jan 13, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> PAD is very different from the PATB. PAD is much thicker and sludgier sounding.



That is good to hear - maybe the PATB will work out as is. Do you happen to know if the 3 (original, PAD, and Crazy 8) share the same bobbin specs/wind? Is it just the magnet swap (A5 vs Ceramic vs A8)?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2021)

Mike_R said:


> That is good to hear - maybe the PATB will work out as is. Do you happen to know if the 3 (original, PAD, and Crazy 8) share the same bobbin specs/wind? Is it just the magnet swap (A5 vs Ceramic vs A8)?


I don't think so. I know the original PATB was used by Blues Saraceno til he got his sig version and it's nowhere near as hot as the PAD. Crazy 8 may be a mag swapped version of the PATB but I haven't really looked into it much. There's very little good info about the crazy 8 out there tbh.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 13, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's my guess too. I asked, but was given the cold shoulder.


The Charvel MJs released last year were (probably) Dyna Gakki given the JDC serial, and that they exclusively build for Fender Japan. Just have to wait until someone get their hand on one to check the serial, they photoshop them out on the official photos.


----------



## JimF (Apr 8, 2021)

Any news on where this gorgeous crackle beast is made? Last I read on here it was China but that was speculation based on the finish. Makes sense but would be disappointing if the quality isn't there. Then again if it plays well and has good QC it could be made underwater in the Arctic for all I care!


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 8, 2021)

100% China, they're only making these custom finishes there since they have a dedicated trained factory for it. In my limited experience so far the China Jackson has been pretty well made, more so than the Indo.


----------



## manu80 (Apr 8, 2021)

I still cringe ( i love the red crackle , reminds me of the KK esp) to spend 1400 in a china made guitar...even its good but when you Can get a pre owned usa for this...
At least they got real duncans


----------



## Dooky (Apr 9, 2021)

Reviews of the new RR24 crackles (lighting blue and maul red) which are made in China have been very good so far. Not much in the way of QC issues at all. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## JimF (Apr 9, 2021)

manu80 said:


> I still cringe ( i love the red crackle , reminds me of the KK esp) to spend 1400 in a china made guitar...even its good but when you Can get a pre owned usa for this...
> At least they got real duncans



That goes through my mind as well, but that wouldn't get you a preowned USA made Jackson though...


----------



## manu80 (Apr 9, 2021)

RR1 for 1300, KE2 for 1500 on some adds recently....


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Any news on where this gorgeous crackle beast is made? Last I read on here it was China but that was speculation based on the finish. Makes sense but would be disappointing if the quality isn't there. Then again if it plays well and has good QC it could be made underwater in the Arctic for all I care!



there's no evidence like hard evidence!


----------



## JimF (May 28, 2021)

Oooh have you got one? How does it play?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 28, 2021)

JimF said:


> Oooh have you got one? How does it play?



yep! GAK in Brighton had one, incredibly nobody had snapped it up by the time I found it on Monday

first impressions are good, but I've not had much time with it, just going off the factory setup in standard. no obvious finish flaws aside from a bit of gunk where the fretboard meets the bass-side binding on the upper frets. fretwork is markedly better than my indo ibanez, no sharp edges, no dead spots - some notes on the B string buzz a bit, thats it. I'm impressed but obviously consistency is the magic word re QC, so I can only speak for mine. It feels like a £1K guitar _should, _ie not a Prestige but not a headache either

The 1000 series trem arm isn't amazing. It does the job but even as a Floyd noob I'm not keen on the wobble.

The PATB1 is *awesome *for leads, although on first impression it has less percussive bite than I'd expected.

I'll post a full NGD in a week or so. Before that I'm gonna mess around detuning and restringing, disassemble the Floyd to learn it, replace the Floyd arm; install some locking tuners, do a full setup, inspect for blemishes, record some demos. Another teaser pic


----------



## JimF (May 28, 2021)

Holy f*ck that was over here in the UK?! How?!
It's almost as if only us guitar nerds on here care 
I don't think I could have resisted if I saw that, so probably for the best I'm up North! 
Seriously jealous. Great score! Looks like you got a great crackle pattern too. Not sure if there's much variation on them. Any plans for a metal pickup ring? 80s style speed knob and brass fine tuners on the Floyd?


----------



## manu80 (May 28, 2021)

Still waiting for the friedman crackle to arrive. Those new 2021 will be late for sure...
Looks like they use the same plastic rings like on the usa models ( a bit textured)
Looks cool !


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 28, 2021)

JimF said:


> Holy f*ck that was over here in the UK?! How?!
> It's almost as if only us guitar nerds on here care
> I don't think I could have resisted if I saw that, so probably for the best I'm up North!
> Seriously jealous. Great score! Looks like you got a great crackle pattern too. Not sure if there's much variation on them. Any plans for a metal pickup ring? 80s style speed knob and brass fine tuners on the Floyd?



A few of the UK stockists had 1 each arrive in May (Peach, Guitarguitar, some others) with more limited stock arriving June or so - most of those are already allocated to preorders though. If you want something before the end of the summer, Thomann might be your best bet (I ditched my supposedly-June preorder slot with them for this one)

Funnily enough I was in the North at the time as well - found online, not instore (its probably clear that I've been obsessively hunting for one of these)!

Thanks very much mate, I am chuffed to bits with it. Brandon's prototype, the one in all the promo shots, has an underwhelming crackle IMO (too sparse), but all of the retail ones in the wild thus far seem to have consistently dense crackles like mine. I suspect variation may(?) be greater between batches, and minimal within a given batch.

I like the way you think. Immediate plans are for gold locking tuners, gold arm for the Floyd and maybe a gold knob. Longer-term I'll use the 1000Floyd until the knife edges die then install a gold OFR, maybe even a Sophia 2:92. Hadnt thought about a pickup ring but now you've got me thinking!



manu80 said:


> Still waiting for the friedman crackle to arrive. Those new 2021 will be late for sure...
> Looks like they use the same plastic rings like on the usa models ( a bit textured)
> Looks cool !



The purple shattered mirror one? Those look fantastic - there's so much cool stuff coming out of the Chinese factory!


----------



## manu80 (May 28, 2021)

yeah that one. But I saw 2 jackson this morning that made reconsider that one lol 
we'll see


----------



## JimF (May 28, 2021)

I’m really keen for one but I told myself a new guitar wouldn’t happen until I’m in the new house and have a mini studio up and running, and the housing market is mental at the minute. 
Looking forward to the NGD!


----------



## Flick (Jul 19, 2021)

I’ve seen 1-2 reviews for this. Any more out there? Trying to get a feel for how the quality is before ordering.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2021)

Flick said:


> I’ve seen 1-2 reviews for this. Any more out there? Trying to get a feel for how the quality is before ordering.



@Captain Shoggoth posted an NGD


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jul 20, 2021)

Admittedly I am terrible with reviews and don't post NGD's, but I got one a few weeks ago. It arrived in great condition with very low action and nearly in tune. For not coming with a case, it was packed well and didn't suffer any damage through transit. The crackle finish looks great in person and was honestly the first reason I ordered one. The compound radius on the fretboard and neck profile are very comfortable. I can play this guitar for long periods of time with minimal hand fatigue. Since this is a Kelly, my initial concern was about neck dive and was pleasantly surprised to find it is well balanced. The parallel axis pickup has nice sustain and top end bite without sounding brittle. Lots of lovely harmonics and squeals to be had. Thought I would miss the neck pickup because I do use it a lot in my other guitars, and I found that even cleans sound pretty decent if you roll back the volume. But who is buying this for cleans? I know I didn't, but it is nice to know this isn't just a shred machine. My only negative is that it did not come with a case. Other than that, I really enjoy playing this guitar and it reminded me why I liked Jackson guitars so much in the first place.
Edit: Sorry I never mentioned the floyd trem and the second negative. Not really fond of the trem arm that comes with the 1000 series. It just seems a little cheap and loosens up easily. The trem itself seems to work as it should and is staying in tune.


----------



## Flick (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ve been debating either the Ellis Kelly or the Balsac Schecter. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mike_R (Jul 21, 2021)

BodyOrigami said:


> Admittedly I am terrible with reviews and don't post NGD's, but I got one a few weeks ago. It arrived in great condition with very low action and nearly in tune. For not coming with a case, it was packed well and didn't suffer any damage through transit. The crackle finish looks great in person and was honestly the first reason I ordered one. The compound radius on the fretboard and neck profile are very comfortable. I can play this guitar for long periods of time with minimal hand fatigue. Since this is a Kelly, my initial concern was about neck dive and was pleasantly surprised to find it is well balanced. The parallel axis pickup has nice sustain and top end bite without sounding brittle. Lots of lovely harmonics and squeals to be had. Thought I would miss the neck pickup because I do use it a lot in my other guitars, and I found that even cleans sound pretty decent if you roll back the volume. But who is buying this for cleans? I know I didn't, but it is nice to know this isn't just a shred machine. My only negative is that it did not come with a case. Other than that, I really enjoy playing this guitar and it reminded me why I liked Jackson guitars so much in the first place.
> Edit: Sorry I never mentioned the floyd trem and the second negative. Not really fond of the trem arm that comes with the 1000 series. It just seems a little cheap and loosens up easily. The trem itself seems to work as it should and is staying in tune.



I have a few Pros with the 1000 Series trem and it is a simple & cheap option to swap the arm/socket for a push in style one. I've already got an arm on the way for my pre-ordered signature Kelly that hasn't shipped yet. They cost around $17 and make a huge difference. On the push in arm you can adjust the tension via a set screw on the socket. There are quite a few places that sell it, here is the product on the FR website:

https://floydrose.com/products/frtapi?variant=29837630226

I've actually been impressed with how well the 1000 series trems have held up, except for the finish. I am super corrosive and despite wiping everything down after every time I play the black nickel finish on my main Jackson is becoming discolored. I don't know how the black on the Kelly will do, but I am thinking of trying to apply some sort of treatment on it before I play it.

ETA: Congrats! I'm glad to see they are making it out to the wild. I preordered on January 12 and still no delivery in sight, so I will have to enjoy vicariously through these posts.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jul 22, 2021)

@Flick That Balsac Schecter is pretty tasty. Either one would be a good choice, but I haven't played many Schecters and have no experience with fluence pickups.


----------



## Flick (Jul 22, 2021)

BodyOrigami said:


> @Flick That Balsac Schecter is pretty tasty. Either one would be a good choice, but I haven't played many Schecters and have no experience with fluence pickups.


 I preordered the Jackson today. First Floyd in many many years.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jul 22, 2021)

@Mike_R Thanks for the tip on the floyd arm!

Glad to hear the 1000 series hold up well. I've been cranking on mine and it's staying in tune, so I think I'll be pretty happy once I replace the arm.

Thanks! I ordered mine in January also, so hopefully you will get yours soon!


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jul 22, 2021)

Flick said:


> I preordered the Jackson today. First Floyd in many many years.


Nice! The last time I had a floyd was in my second guitar, which also happened to be a Jackson. Still have it but it needs a refret and new pickups so I haven't played it in years.


----------



## JimF (Jul 23, 2021)

Mike_R said:


> I am super corrosive and despite wiping everything down after every time I play the black nickel finish on my main Jackson is becoming discolored. I don't know how the black on the Kelly will do, but I am thinking of trying to apply some sort of treatment on it before I play it.



Depending on how comfortable you are with stripping the guitar down etc, I wonder if stripping the bridge, and a coat of rattle can lacquer to the bridge components (once disassembled) would help add another barrier, but also not hinder reassembly due to increased size...

Also to keep this on topic, I keep coming back to these when I'm daydreaming about guitars. I just wish the humbucker was direct mounted. I wonder if you could get away with removing the pickup ring and plugging the screw holes with it being such a "busy" finish.....

What are the current Jackson neck shapes like for this range? Like the 90s Japanese models? 2000s X series? (As an aside, I couldn't believe how thick and chunky the USA KV2 neck I played was)


----------



## Pat (Jul 23, 2021)

His new seafoam crackle custom shop is awesome - can't find photos online, but it's on his instagram for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 23, 2021)

@Pat










If those images don't load:











spec'd _very_ tasty. Very tasty indeed.


----------



## narad (Jul 23, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Pat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, best one I've seen! Lot of character in that crackle!

EDIT: ah, I see, it's not one of the cheapo ones.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 28, 2021)

My Brandon Ellis sig arrived today. I picked it up from the FedEx depot during my lunch break and took it home for a quick inspection and play.
From the 30 minutes I was able to spend with it I can say it is a very well made and nice guitar.
Finish is flawless.
Playability and neck feel are very nice. The neck is slightly thicker than my USA Soloist, but quite similar shape.
Frets are great and I cannot feel any sharp fret ends whatsoever.
Ebony fretboard is very dark and looks similar to my USA Jackson.
Mine came very well set up from Port Mac Guitars - if you live in Australia I recommend them highly.
The Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis pickup is a sweet sounding pickup too. Never played one before this, but it is definitely a keeper.
Haven't had a chance to use the trem yet. Heard reports that the screw in trem arm can be a bit wobbly, but there are a few fixes for that. Also I have a German made one I can drop in if I really feel the need.
If I am being extremely nitpicky, the only flaw I have been able to find is on the binding on the top edge near the 20th fret - looks like they rounded it just a little bit sloppy. But this is being extremely nitpicky - you have to really look for it - but it seriously is the only "issue" I can identify with the guitar.
I will post pictures when I can.
But I would like to reassure people who have ordered one, or are thinking of ordering one, that from my experience, they are great guitars.


----------



## Crumbling (Jul 28, 2021)

Dooky said:


> My Brandon Ellis sig arrived today. I picked it up from the FedEx depot during my lunch break and took it home for a quick inspection and play.
> From the 30 minutes I was able to spend with it I can say it is a very well made and nice guitar.
> Finish is flawless.
> Playability and neck feel are very nice. The neck is slightly thicker than my USA Soloist, but quite similar shape.
> ...


Did you get the complementary PLEK from PortMac?


----------



## Dooky (Jul 28, 2021)

Crumbling said:


> Did you get the complementary PLEK from PortMac?


I did! I'm sure this is one of the reasons it plays so nicely.


----------



## Flick (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone else waiting on the preorder? I ordered from zzounds back in July. The keep pushing the estimated delivery back a week or two each time I’ve checked in. I get the “supply chain delays” stuff but I see other guitars coming in stock from Jackson. Must be a specific reason for this guitar only. Duncan pickup or something.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 25, 2021)

Flick said:


> Anyone else waiting on the preorder? I ordered from zzounds back in July. The keep pushing the estimated delivery back a week or two each time I’ve checked in. I get the “supply chain delays” stuff but I see other guitars coming in stock from Jackson. Must be a specific reason for this guitar only. Duncan pickup or something.



Could be when they slot it into the production line if it’s still backed up? I’ve had a guitar on order for 9 months that keeps getting g pushed back….


----------



## jahosy (Sep 25, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Pat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking bridge....


----------



## Chondro Guitars (Sep 26, 2021)

Flick said:


> Anyone else waiting on the preorder? I ordered from zzounds back in July. The keep pushing the estimated delivery back a week or two each time I’ve checked in. I get the “supply chain delays” stuff but I see other guitars coming in stock from Jackson. Must be a specific reason for this guitar only. Duncan pickup or something.


Its not just that guitar. Its almost all of them. The Brandon Ellis is already on its 3 shipment. First 2 sold out. Guitar models are not in constant production. Jackson must share time with other brands in the overseas factory's. Next shipment of Brandon Ellis guitars are slated for Jan/Feb 2022. Also...this is a BIG new model. In my 5 years of owning Chondro, its my Best selling Jackson Pro. So that also plays a factor.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 26, 2021)

Does he use the standard speed neck on this or is it a different neck shape? I can’t find the answer to that anywhere…..not even this thing called “google” offered much help. thanks


----------



## Chondro Guitars (Sep 26, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> Does he use the standard speed neck on this or is it a different neck shape? I can’t find the answer to that anywhere…..not even this thing called “google” offered much help. thanks


Its the standard Kelly neck.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 26, 2021)

Chondro Guitars said:


> Its the standard Kelly neck.



Awesome, appreciate the response!!


----------



## Mike_R (Sep 26, 2021)

Flick said:


> Anyone else waiting on the preorder? I ordered from zzounds back in July. The keep pushing the estimated delivery back a week or two each time I’ve checked in. I get the “supply chain delays” stuff but I see other guitars coming in stock from Jackson. Must be a specific reason for this guitar only. Duncan pickup or something.



I preordered in January, I am next in line at Sweetwater but no clue when that will be. As a side note, I got to see Brandon play the sig at the San Diego show last week, and it looked and sounded epic.


----------



## JimF (Sep 27, 2021)

Was he playing this Pro series sig? Or one of his very similar looking USA Customs?


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Was he playing this Pro series sig? Or one of his very similar looking USA Customs?


I’m 90% certain he took his customs out on tour. Someone asked that question on IG and he said it was all customs.


----------



## Mike_R (Sep 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Was he playing this Pro series sig? Or one of his very similar looking USA Customs?



I can't speak for the other shows, but in San Diego Brandon opened the set with his import Pro Series for the first part of the set and then swapped to the 27 fret lighter green crackle custom.



Spicypickles said:


> I’m 90% certain he took his customs out on tour. Someone asked that question on IG and he said it was all customs.



Sure, he took his customs out on tour. They are there along with his import sig. He has and is also playing the customs on tour, but he opened the set with the import in San Diego at least. I've still got the beer from the pit all over my Chucks. I did a little IG sleuthing, and offer the following support:

If you look at his IG, he has a video of 3 guitars in a rack at the Belasco (LA which I had a ticket for but couldn't go, ended up snagging a ticket to SD), 2 customs and his import sig (Sig is the front one, or alternately the one on the right depending what part of the video you are watching). It has a wider crackle than the custom shop in the back, and the pro series black hardware (although it looked like he swapped a push in bar) vs the titanium Hantugs on the customs. Different body profile (you can see it in the IG video), different crackle, and he talks about the bevels on the sig vs customs in a comment there, so at least one of those is a sig and it is clear which one. That wider crackle matches my picture and the crackle's unique features appear to match exactly with the Pro Series signature announcement photos. View the full sized image and compare to the photos Brandon has posted on IG, the TBDM twitter, anywhere there is a photo of him with his signature Pro Series.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 28, 2021)

Yea fair enough, I’m not going through all that trouble.


----------



## JimF (Sep 28, 2021)

I like the fact he's playing his import sig just to give it some lip service, props to him!


----------



## Mike_R (Sep 28, 2021)

JimF said:


> I like the fact he's playing his import sig just to give it some lip service, props to him!



I thought it was awesome that he was using a production model on tour which is why I mentioned it. The surf green crackle 27 fret was gorgeous too, and has a custom pickup but I have to admit by that point in the show my ears were pretty smoked and I couldn't hear a difference.


----------



## Flick (Sep 28, 2021)

Jackson rep said they just received a large batch and they are going through inspection. Should be going out to dealers in the next week.


----------



## Mike_R (Sep 29, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Yea fair enough, I’m not going through all that trouble.



Pro Series announcement vs SD show image here:


----------



## Mike_R (Oct 28, 2021)

Sweetwater received a batch of these recently, and I have seen more popping up in the wild on IG and elsewhere. Mine shipped yesterday! I will hopefully have time for a NGD next week.


----------



## JimF (Mar 30, 2022)

Anyone scored one of these lately?


----------



## Flick (Mar 30, 2022)

JimF said:


> Anyone scored one of these lately?


Nope. Just cancelled a pre order placed one year ago.


----------



## JimF (Mar 31, 2022)

Ouch. Wherabouts are you? Some UK stores have them in stock.


----------



## Mike_R (Apr 3, 2022)

JimF said:


> Anyone scored one of these lately?



I don't know if it qualifies as lately, but I got mine in November and absolutely love it. The crackle is glorious, to the point that my wife tells me how good it looks on "the wall" in our living room. She originally had told me no bright green crackle on the wall, but it nearly glows in the mornings.

Plays great too! I still have mine in E, but when I get around to it I will set it up in C Standard. Not sure how the PATB1 will do in C Standard, but it does great in E.

I'm a half year late on a NGD, but also just had a baby so not sure when I will get around to doing a NGD with photos and such. I think I need to rethink my superstrats and get a bunch of single hum, Floyd equipped pointy bois.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 4, 2022)

Too bad it's not the silver crackle one that Brandon has in some of his playthrough videos


----------



## JimF (Apr 4, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Too bad it's not the silver crackle one that Brandon has in some of his playthrough videos



With the slanted fretboard? I believe that's actually Seafoam green









Mike_R said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as lately, but I got mine in November and absolutely love it. The crackle is glorious, to the point that my wife tells me how good it looks on "the wall" in our living room. She originally had told me no bright green crackle on the wall, but it nearly glows in the mornings.
> 
> Plays great too! I still have mine in E, but when I get around to it I will set it up in C Standard. Not sure how the PATB1 will do in C Standard, but it does great in E.
> 
> I'm a half year late on a NGD, but also just had a baby so not sure when I will get around to doing a NGD with photos and such. I think I need to rethink my superstrats and get a bunch of single hum, Floyd equipped pointy bois.



Amazing! Thank you. That's exactly what I wanted to hear. I've heard the tuners aren't great from my research online, but I do fancy a bit of an upgrade project. I could change to a metal pickup ring, brass fine tuners for that 80's look, perhaps a strat style knob and a larger block for the floyd...

I've been a super strat / flying V player forever, how do you find the rearmost upper horn? Does it get in the way of your arm? How does it compare to a guitar with a forearm carve?


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 4, 2022)

If they use the same tuners my WR7 had, they were absolute dogshit


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 5, 2022)

JimF said:


> With the slanted fretboard? I believe that's actually Seafoam green


I supposed it was silver, as the harware is Chrome
But yeah, that Kelly has much more personality than the product line one


----------



## Mike_R (Apr 6, 2022)

JimF said:


> Amazing! Thank you. That's exactly what I wanted to hear. I've heard the tuners aren't great from my research online, but I do fancy a bit of an upgrade project. I could change to a metal pickup ring, brass fine tuners for that 80's look, perhaps a strat style knob and a larger block for the floyd...
> 
> I've been a super strat / flying V player forever, how do you find the rearmost upper horn? Does it get in the way of your arm? How does it compare to a guitar with a forearm carve?



Just about everything else I own right now is a super strat, so it is different for sure. That said, it hasn't been an issue for comfort or usability. I did have a Jackson Rhoads before and that didn't bother me either, so maybe I am just not that sensitive to it.

The tuners aren't great, but aren't really high up on my list of things to change other than to speed up string changes a tad. Since it is a Floyd with a locking nut there aren't really tuning stability issues with the factory keys.

I am swapping the bar to a factory Floyd push in style, but will leave the block on this one factory for now. I have messed with a few different sizes of brass blocks with Floyds, and don't prefer the heavy blocks for low tunings. I will save them for my E and E flat guitars.


----------



## JimF (Apr 7, 2022)

I totally forgot I had a King V as my main live guitar for years and that caused no issues, so I think having one of these won't be an issue. I'm looking forward to trying one!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2022)

Honestly, Brandon might be my favorite guitarist on the scene right now; dude's quickly becoming the Gene Hoglan of guitar, just plug him into a band and he works.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jul 25, 2022)

MFB said:


> Honestly, Brandon might be my favorite guitarist on the scene right now; dude's quickly becoming the Gene Hoglan of guitar, just plug him into a band and he works.


Agreed, I fanboyed out and payed for his Patreon about a week back. Dude has a 1.5 hour video of him just deconstructing his Floyd and then installing the Hantug titanium into his signature model. Goes over all the details. Even took the time to answer one of my questions while he's out touring with Exodus. Cool fucking dude and great player.


----------

